
The Single Biggest Mistake Programmers Make Every Day - lujim
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/the-single-biggest-mistake-programmers-make-every-day-62366b432308
======
BobAtBitsafe
Nice Read... Makes a lot of good points, Now if I could only get my Dev teams
to do something resembling good content....

